# Swarm, return and some mistakes...



## kwclr (Feb 2, 2016)

This morning there's still a small group under the SBB. I'll try to post a couple pics. Can't see if there's a queen in the middle, but wouldn't that be the only reason they'd stay there?


----------



## tech.35058 (Jul 29, 2013)

It looks like the bees underneath are just hanging out. Not enough to make a viable colony start, probably no queen in that bunch.
Your bees are swarming. You have been warned, but they came back & gave you a second chance.
I would cover the screened bottom boards, I am told they cause a decline on brood rearing, I guess be.cause they let in too much light & perhaps the smaller number of need have trouble keeping the brood warm or something.
I would Aldo immediately split this hive, even though it will make 2 even smaller weaker colonies. That gives you a better chance of getting at least one mated queen. You can recombine the splits later if you like, after they get out of "swarm mode".
Good luck with your bees ... CE


----------



## tech.35058 (Jul 29, 2013)

ps
Use a robbing screen on your new splits to make sure the strong hive does not rob out the weaker splits

CE


----------



## kwclr (Feb 2, 2016)

Thanks for the advice. The bunch under the SBB on the one hive seems to be growing, but no sign of swarming in the air. I plan to do an inspection in an hour or so. What should I do with this bunch? I thought I might try to brush them off into a dust-pan and see if there's a queen. After that I have no idea what to do. I don't have any extra equipment laying around to put them into a nuc or make a split, except the cardboard nuc boxes that my bees came in. I could put some frames of new wax foundation in there with them?


----------



## tech.35058 (Jul 29, 2013)

SThe bees underneath are just a distraction. Dump them. Back in the box you think they came out of. Split the weak hive with QC before they take off again. Can you find a queen? For me, I usually overlook them & give up. Take about 1/2 the brood frames & 1/2 the food frames & move them to another box. The cardboard nuc should be OK, at least for a few days. ( I have never used cardboard, so I am inexperienced here).
I don't know what condition it is in., but I would try to arrange something permanent


----------



## tech.35058 (Jul 29, 2013)

Continued from previous post ...
If you do not find the queen, be sure there is a queen cell in each box. There should be enough bees to cover 80% of the comb/ foundation. If you need to remove some & store it elsewhere that is what to do. Make a follower board to decrease the cavity you end up with, but monitor closely. if you have 4 frames of bees, when they start working on that last frame, you must give them another, or they go into swarm mode again. This way, they are supposed to think they have already swarmed,& just settle down. Or, if they do swarm, you still have a colony left to grow.
Good Luck ... CE


----------

